# progress seems to have stopped??



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i managed to get neb up on my hand and he'll sit there but he still runs off and doesnt want me to sit near him. are cockatiels tempramental? have you guys hit "walls" in your bonding only for the process to be re ignited or may i soon have to resign to the fact that he wont ever be majorlly sociable??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have noticed that lucky responds more as she is my sweet heart but
cookie he lets me bond with him not for too long only when he feels like it lol


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

lol theyre weird creatures lol. ive noticed that neb is slowly coming out of his cage. hes singing and dancing a lot more, exploring a bit more and nibbling things for the first time so is that progress in itself?? the little guy confuses me!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

males are just weird lol


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i know! neb was fine with me this morning. eating out of my hand, singing to me and responding to when i spoke so i left for university. when i cam back he didnt want anything to do with me! he only wanted me to pick him up when he wanted to go to bed!! i can only give him attention when he wants iyt! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Morning afternoons i waste my time but night time they are so much better


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> ive noticed that neb is slowly coming out of his cage. hes singing and dancing a lot more, exploring a bit more and nibbling things for the first time so is that progress in itself??


Yes, this is definitely progress. He's becoming more confident about his new home. Keep on treating him in trust-building ways and he'll probably gain more confidence in you too!


----------



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm at a similar place with Juniper. He will eagerly climb towards me and step up onto my finger or hop onto my palm but if no millet is offered after this he's back onto his cage pretty fast. He also doesn't want me to take him too far from his cage while he's eating his millet. He spends some time out of his cage but despite the door being open most of the day he seems to prefer being inside it. Like you, I feel we've hit a bit of a wall.


----------



## jojo09 (Oct 9, 2010)

my male gets super super grumpy in the morning. i can try to take him out and he'll grump at me and throw a big fit. but at night he's super eager to come out and spend all of his time with me. silly boy.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i cant really complain. ive only had him for two weeks and he has done so well. im just very impatient lol. i want a little buddy!!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe males are moodier than females? My previous (hen) tiels were always loving and never bore a grudge. Billy is male and can SULK for hours. Once we worked out that was what was happening we were fine but to start with I was very confused with his changes in behaviour.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Two weeks isn't long at all. I've had Jackson four months and he's still really skittish and doesn't seem to want to be with me. Yesterday I stopped by home during the day but I didn't have my keys so I was talking to them through the window. Jack walked over to the window and started whistling to me. That's the most attention he's paid me so far but I was chuffed the rest of the day. They're funny, temperamental little critters.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

males are more tempermental.... ive never had ANY issues with dally. no, just Tsuka. oh dally LOVES the camera. pull it out and she sits there and plays with it. not tsuka. he HATES it. even sees it and he attacks. he bites all the time, hes a pain in the --- and he really ticks me off, but! hes really sweet when he wants to be. i definately like females more!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah my girlfriend got the whitface cinnamen from the same shop and she is fine. its just neb lol. hes not moody per sa just very independant. he doesnt mind sitting alone for hours! last few days though hes been singing and reacting to my voice so i suppose things are getting better. still wouldnt change the little git for anything though!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky is the cuddly one, cookie dont like to be rubbed for too long as he backs away lol
i can rub him very gently like as though im just touching him but not his head, any where else but not head, i can rub my palm of my hand from crest to tail but not finger.
weird i know


----------

